# Stacked Garage



## Alias (Nov 13, 2012)

Interesting use of heavy timbers (railroad tie size).  This is a garage at a private residence.  The timbers are stacked and, without removing the roof trusses, I couldn't see what holds the walls together.Sue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1485
View attachment 1486
View attachment 1487


View attachment 1734


View attachment 1735


View attachment 1736


View attachment 1734


View attachment 1735


View attachment 1736


/monthly_2012_11/1014.jpeg.jpg.bdb63817296e6b0e8107321ae978797a.jpg

/monthly_2012_11/116.jpeg.jpg.8211d352aafa664c86dc050b2242d981.jpg

/monthly_2012_11/1023.jpeg.jpg.4c590dc1363af498dcfd109328392f77.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully some Timberlox screws

Remove some of the outer sheathing, should show something


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2012)

weight .........


----------



## pwood (Nov 13, 2012)

the red tag :mrgreen:


----------



## DRP (Nov 13, 2012)

If you're curious many woodworkers have a metal detecting wand much like the ones in airports, it could detect metal connectors. I was involved in a court case where they x-rayed the lags in a log wall. What are you requiring to hold the wall together?


----------



## Alias (Nov 14, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Hopefully some Timberlox screwsRemove some of the outer sheathing, should show something


There is no outer sheathing, just the timbers.

Sue


----------



## Alias (Nov 14, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> If you're curious many woodworkers have a metal detecting wand much like the ones in airports, it could detect metal connectors. I was involved in a court case where they x-rayed the lags in a log wall. What are you requiring to hold the wall together?


It's an existing accessory structure so, I require nothing.  I found it to be a curiosity, hence the post.

Sue


----------



## DRP (Nov 14, 2012)

The pictures reminded me of one company out of MO log homes. They advertise in the glossy mags, their logs are simply untreated tie stock. We joked that you could throw a cat through the cracks. It has been a few years since I've done a log home. To my knowledge the log standard does not adress minimum length. We built for a SC company that grades their logs by cutting out the defects. A wall course that would contain 2 logs normally then contained 5 pieces...but they were on grade.


----------

